# Dallmeyer London - part of what?



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 11, 2019)

Anyone got any idea what this might be from?
It was found in the box of Marion stuff I had. I'm sure it's a odd piece, maybe off a stereo camera??


----------



## IanG (Oct 12, 2019)

It's from a stereo camera, there was a Soho Reflex Stereo camera which was a modified Postcard sized version.  Essentially there would be an internal baffle to separate the left and right hand side images.

Often stereo cameras could switched to conventional use by changing the lens board (with the pair of lenses to  a single lens and remove the baffle(s).

There;s sometimes adjustment of the separation between the two stereo lenses  to correct for different distances, that's what you have. The lenses would have been held in that frame and possibly a thumb wheel adjustment to adjust the spacing.

Sounds like you have a Postcard sized Stereo Soho Reflex.

Ian


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks for that, very interesting.
That would possibly explain why I have two identical Thornton Pickard Crown Rapid Rectilinear lenses too. 

Amazing what you find in a second hand shop in a sleepy little New Zealand town. I go there 5/6 times a year for work.
It's funny I'd been watching it for over a year and finally offered him a silly figure as I knew it had been there for a long time. He didn't even barter.


----------

